# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Rat poison

## pmbguy

Given a rats feeding habits, only eating little bits at a time from different food sources, the poison in the rat should be minimal. Also the dog is much larger than a rat. Given these factors will a poisoned rat still pose a danger to dogs?

----------


## AndriesH

Can't say in general, but in the case of Storm pellets, our vet assured us that once it has been through the rat's digestive system, it breaks down and is harmless.

She says she has only once seen a dog come to harm from Storm and that was a Jack Russel that jumped up on the table where the Storm was kept and scoffed the whole box!

The dog had an upset tummy for a day or so....

----------


## Dave A

> Given these factors will a poisoned rat still pose a danger to dogs?


Ignoring that some products are more prone to cause secondary poisoning than others, the main factor in the dog's favour is the difference in weight.

Dog eats one (anti-coagulant rat poison)ed rat - no problem.
Dog regularly eats (anti-coagulant rat poison)ed rats - you could be heading for trouble.

----------

Citizen X (17-Oct-14), pmbguy (31-Jan-14)

----------


## AndyD

> ....the main factor in the dog's favour is the difference in weight.


Hmmmm, I hope Paris Hilton's live rat never eats a dead rat then....  :Wink:

----------


## michelallenn

Using Rat poison is one of the best methods. Be sure that the poison is no anywhere in house surroundings especially take measures that children won't taking it. Proficient organizations ought to be primed and ready to help you with your issues from the exact first telephone call. When you ring them with your bug control question, they ought to have the capacity to distinguish the sort of bugs you have in your home, and prompt you on suitable medicines and also the moves you can make to guarantee that the irritations don't return and you don't have any future requirement for pest control.

----------


## Basment Dweller

Rat poison in a roof is effective, if you place it outside birds, dogs and other animals will eat it...spring traps with peanut butter bait are also effective.

----------


## HR Solutions

Is rat poison also the best for getting rid of a dog ?

----------


## AndyD

> Is rat poison also the best for getting rid of a dog ?


???

----------


## Dave A

> Is rat poison also the best for getting rid of a dog ?


(You are talking about your dog, right?)

----------


## Emma Taylor

If you care about your dog then just use the rat traps and glue traps.If that does not help then consult with professional exterminator.

----------


## HR Solutions

> If you care about your dog then just use the rat traps and glue traps.If that does not help then consult with professional exterminator.



My dogs fine ....... its my neighbours barking dog that is not !

----------


## AndyD

I had similar problems in the past and eventually ended up feeling sorry for the dog.

----------


## HR Solutions

I feel very sorry for the dog, the dogs owner never walks him, never plays with him - his garden is an absolute mess - the dog is lonely and the minute he leaves the house the dogs barks non stop.  I have spoken to the neighbour - he went and got ANOTHER dog (supposedly to be company for the barking dog) and nothing has changed - in fact it is worse.  This has been carrying on for over a year - I am at wits end - so now I need to do something myself !

----------


## Justloadit

Hi HR,

What about using  electronics to stop barking

----------


## HR Solutions

> Hi HR,
> 
> What about using  electronics to stop barking



Aren't those dog collars ?  This problem dog is my neighbours dog .

----------


## Justloadit

Hi HR,
many years ago I saw an item, that emitted a high frequency sound when a dog barked. Maybe contact the local people to see if they have one.
Here is one but it is in the USA

----------


## Mike C

I am very interested in this product.  Does anyone know of a local source?

----------


## pmbguy

Does it work for children?

----------


## Didditmiself

What did you do?

----------


## Mike C

Was at the Chinese Mall yesterday and saw a plastic contraption for about R80.00 that was supposed to stop dogs "maching" (sic) - which I gathered meant barking.  It looked like a little torch (in fact could be used as a torch) and could supposedly be used to "train" dogs emitting a sound that was not harmful to humans.  You point and press the button.

Unfortunately it did not mention the distance over which it would work and looked like a really cheap plastic thing.  I was tempted to buy it just to see how effective it was, but then thought better of it.

----------

